# nextcloud + date formats



## cbrace (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi all,

I have a Nextcloud server running on my VPS. It uses US date/time formats. I would like to change this to European date/time formats, particularly in the calendar event editor. 

I have no idea whether this is an OS-level matter, or Apache, or Nextcloud, or even a browser setting. So I thought I would start here first.

I've seen suggestions to use *en_DK.UTF-8* to achieve this, but that was for a Linux mail client and I have absolutely no idea how to go about this on a FreeBSD server.

Thanks to anyone who can point me in the right direction.

```
$ pkg show nextcloud-php72 
Version        : 17.0.0
```


```
$ locale
LANG=en_US.UTF-8
LANGUAGE=en_US
LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_NUMERIC=nl_NL.UTF-8
LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_MONETARY=nl_NL.UTF-8
LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_PAPER=nl_NL.UTF-8
LC_NAME=nl_NL.UTF-8
LC_ADDRESS=nl_NL.UTF-8
LC_TELEPHONE=nl_NL.UTF-8
LC_MEASUREMENT=nl_NL.UTF-8
LC_IDENTIFICATION=nl_NL.UTF-8
LC_ALL=
```


```
$ uname -r
12.1-RELEASE
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2019)

cbrace said:


> I have no idea whether this is an OS-level matter, or Apache, or Nextcloud, or even a browser setting.


I suspect it's set in your php.ini. I don't use Nextcloud so I'm not sure if that's correct for it, but other PHP applications usually pick it up from there. 



cbrace said:


> I've seen suggestions to use *en_DK.UTF-8* to achieve this,


I often use en_GB.UTF-8, that's English with a European style date (day-month-year).


----------

